# Expressing anal glands



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I just dropped Ash off for her first groom that will not be done by me. She still has a long puppy trim. I filled out the sheet for shaved face, poodle feet, ear pluck/cleaning, head trim, and shave down with long legs. My poor girly was so scared  I didn't authorize for sedation, So if it doesn't work out then she will just have to have a long face and feet. She had no butt problems and has never had anal glands expressed. I asked the groomer if she did that today if it would be something that would have to be kept up and she said yes, so I told her not to do it. Does it really need to be done??? Also, is it customary to tip your groomer? Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Also looking forward to replies on this. I don't do Pippin's anal glands, thought they kind of did themselves mostly on defecation? I know sometimes they get a problem and have to be done but as a general thing??


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I think a lot of it depends on the diet the dog is fed. Some dogs require frequent expression, some never need it. I very rarely express my own dogs glands. 

Groomers do appreciate tips 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley is almost 9 and it has never been done. Stella was 2 when I got her and it had already been started... so she has to have her done sometimes.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Little dogs seem to need it done more often then big dogs. Some dogs do fine with full glands, some drag their rears and will sometimes leak the fluid. Some dogs if left full will get infections. I found that dogs on good food sometimes need it more because their poop is smaller, so it doesn't push on the glands when they "go". Overweight dogs seem to have more of a problem. My Pablo needs it done about 3 times a year or more. If he is having problems a little pumpkin seems to help bulk up his poop and helps. When I groomed the dogs that had it done regularly were no big deal. But when we got in a dog that hadn't had it done, it was awful.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

PoodlePaws said:


> Does it really need to be done???
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


NO!!! Unless they have problems with their anal glands do not ever express them or have the groomer express them. It's very easy to over stimulate the anal glands and then it's the start of an array of problems.
If she has never needed it, it is best to not start with it. Dogs express their anal glands by themselves when they go poop, I have no idea who thought it would be a good idea to do it as part of a grooming service but imo it should only be done by a vet and only when absolutely necessary.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Phew! One less job to worry about! Thank you


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Tell me about it. On the list of standard things they do during the groom, that was one thing listed that they do on EVERY groom. I made a special note on my form and even verbally told her NOT to do it. They better not have done it. I am REALLY disappointed in the way her TK came out it makes her head look sooo small Luke the back of her head is missing. I guess I am just too used to the puppy clip with full face of hair. She isn't my teddy bear anymore. She is almost 5.5 mos old now, but her face was looking awful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

It's a shame you are not happy with the groom. When I had Pippin done by a professional (oh, those were the days!) she looked a lot better. 

Cheer your self up and have a look at the photos of how Pippin looks now that I'm doing her...! Then you will know it could be much worse and you'll be really pleased with Ash's new look! I actually prefer Pippin a bit on the woolly side, so don't do her face as often as most probably do. Just love her curly and cuddly! 

Definitely couldn't be bothered maintaining some of the really smart clips, although I think they look fabulous on other dogs - especially the standards - Wow!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Little dogs do have more issues with anal glands. Of my 5 kids 3 need expressed every month but the other 2 maybe a couple times a year. When I am bathing them I feel the gland and if it seems full I express it. Otherwise I leave it alone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Many groomers don't even offer anal gland expression any more, it's really becoming the trend to not even touch them unless there is a problem and then to have it looked after by a vet. But I did find that my pit bull had to have hers done occasionally when she was having a bad allergy flare-up and then everything got so awful (I guess from the huge immune system response to the allergens??)...her ears were yeasty, skin was awful too.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I do not touch anal glands unless the owner specifically requests that it be done. I just feel that it is too much trouble later down the road and once you start expressing them, you always will have to.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ellyisme said:


> I do not touch anal glands unless the owner specifically requests that it be done. I just feel that it is too much trouble later down the road and once you start expressing them, you always will have to.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Freakin everyone asks for it now! No idea why. They just want to make our job grosser than it already is! Lol


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Worrying that a groomer will express them even though I dont want them too.. One more reason I groom Panda myself.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

kcp1227 said:


> Freakin everyone asks for it now! No idea why. They just want to make our job grosser than it already is! Lol


Agreed!!! Over half the time I don't even bother because there isn't anything in them anyway. I feel like a lot of vets are telling them to unnecessarily have it done.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, I think vets don't know what they're talking about half the time. Make sure your groomer plucks all of the ear hair or your dog will get infections. Mark sure your groomer expresses the anal glands every time she washes your dog. Your dog has an ear infection? Your groomer probably got water in the ear. Itchy skin? It's probably the products your groomer uses. Grrrr


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

kcp1227 said:


> Yes, I think vets don't know what they're talking about half the time. Make sure your groomer plucks all of the ear hair or your dog will get infections. Mark sure your groomer expresses the anal glands every time she washes your dog. Your dog has an ear infection? Your groomer probably got water in the ear. Itchy skin? It's probably the products your groomer uses. Grrrr


We're always the escape goats...
Perhaps this is a can of worms for another day. :-/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

That it is. Sorry :focus:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

LOL - I think you are perfectly entitled to a rant!! I also think (for what it's worth) that you professional groomers do an unbelievable job, well I guess there are some out there that don't but they ain't on this forum!

Having seen my old poodle have her glands done and nearly keeled over with the smell I don't think you guys (gals) should have to do it! It was something that has stayed with me and 35 years down the line I can still smell it...!!!

I don't ask my hairdresser to clean my ears or worse.... lol.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

kcp1227 said:


> Yes, I think vets don't know what they're talking about half the time. Make sure your groomer plucks all of the ear hair or your dog will get infections. Mark sure your groomer expresses the anal glands every time she washes your dog. Your dog has an ear infection? Your groomer probably got water in the ear. Itchy skin? It's probably the products your groomer uses. Grrrr


Maybe the vets recommend it because they know they get over stimulated quickly and that means more vet visits and more money in their pockets?


----------

